# Mcd1



## MCD1 (Nov 23, 2015)

New guy, with questions 
Lifting 5yrs, @ 45yrs old
Been on test cyp for 3yrs-100mg per week
want to add deca 300 mg
Know nothing about esthers etc
Need advice, please spell it out till I learn abbreviation & slang


----------



## Riles (Nov 23, 2015)

Welcome, get familiar with the board rules and the stickies, tons of great info here


----------



## brazey (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## ldog (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome brother. Lots of good info in the stickies. You will need to spend the time to read and learn. Its in your best interest.


----------

